# Dutch's Diablo de Mayo Sauce



## Dutch (May 6, 2007)

Vulcan posted a thread about a stuffed Italian Sausage that he did and I thought it would make a great sammich using my sauce.

*Dutch's Diablo de Mayo Sauce*

1 cup of mayonaise
1 tablespoon Chipolte powder
1 jalapeno finely diced (seeded and membranes removed optional)

Combine all ingredients in a bowl. Cover with plastic wrap and place in the refridgerator and allow flavors to meld together for 2-3 hours.

You may want to start with 1 teaspoon of Chiplote powder and 1/2 of the diced jalapeno and go from there. This stuff will really kick yer butt, but dang is it good!!

I originally created this sauce to take along to a Cinco de Mayo party and called it Cinco de Mayo sauce. One of the other guest at the party refered to it as my "Devil Sauce" so I figured "why not" and it's been called my Diablo de Mayo Sauce ever since.

Hope you all enjoy it!!


----------



## monty (May 6, 2007)

That sounds like the perfect sauce for a lot of things. I think I would add a bit of finely minced pimento just for color and 1/8 tsp garlic powder for balance.

Will try it out on some friends next weekend! Mucho gracias por "El Diablo de Mayo" mi amigo!

Cheers!


----------



## hillbillysmoker (May 6, 2007)

From the ingredients it would have to be delicious for so many uses.  Plus it is so simple to do. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## deejaydebi (May 6, 2007)

Simple but effective! Sounds yummy!


----------



## crewdawg52 (May 11, 2007)

Looks like it would be tasty, and easy.  Only problem up here......hard to find anything "chipolte" in S.E. Michigan.


----------



## moltenone (May 11, 2007)

crewdawg make your own,buy some peppers and smoke em',dry them out and grind them up!!!
i grow and smoke all kinds of peppers,they all have unique flavours, i keep mason jars of chipolte on hand and this stuff will last a long time,just make sure when you process the peppers that they are completely dry, i finish the process in a dehydrator to make sure.


Mark


----------



## dawgwhat (May 24, 2007)

Dutch,
Do you pour this on?
or just each samich


----------



## gypsyseagod (May 25, 2007)

that would work great w/ the pork shoulder i did the other day & simmered down to pulled pork sammiches.


----------



## Dutch (May 25, 2007)

dawg, I usually pour this sauce into a condiment bottle (or a used clean "squeeze type catsup bottle) and let folks add what they want to their sammiches.


----------



## dawgwhat (May 25, 2007)

Thanks Dutch,
do it just like any other sauce then
I will try this out this weekend


----------



## az_redneck (May 27, 2007)

I get my chipotle powder from here:

http://www.chipotletx.com/

Big 1# plus bottle for $6.72 + shipping

They have all kinds of other neat stuff too...Check it out


----------

